# app-shells/bash USE=net [solved]

## josephg

what is the "net" use flag for app-shells/bash? i'm afraid i don't quite understand. please explain.

```
net          : Enable /dev/tcp/host/port redirection
```

Last edited by josephg on Fri Aug 04, 2017 7:57 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mv

With this flag you can do 

```
echo 1 >/dev/tcp/testme.invalid/8000
```

 and the output "1" will actually be sent over TCP protocol to testme.invalid:8000

----------

## josephg

wow  :Shocked:  thank you mv

----------

